# Smoker/ pit makers in Wisconsin?



## rsedani0209 (Apr 21, 2016)

I live in northwest Wisconsin, and I'm in the market for a new smoker. I currently have a UDS but in looking for more capacity. I know there are plenty of good brands out there by top manufacturers but I'm debating on either building one with help from a friend who can weld or trying to find something closer than Missouri to drive and get one.

I'm open to different types of pits ( reverse flow, rotisserie, insulated, ect.) I was just wondering if anyone on this forum knows of someone who makes pits in Wisconsin. Any help would be appreciated! 

Thank you in advance and as always smoke on!


----------



## smokingrookie (Apr 21, 2016)

I haven't seen any in WI. Not sure what part of the state you are in but there is a place up around Fargo ND that makes pits. Cajun Cookers or something like that. Never found a website but they advertise on Craigslist quite a bit. Look under the Fargo/Moorhead area. If you are open to used keep an eye out on Craigslist if you are patient something always seems to pop up. Not sure what your price range is or what size you are looking for but saw a Lang 48 deluxe down by Waterloo Iowa not more than a couple days ago. Guy wants new price but would save you the shipping.


----------



## rsedani0209 (Apr 21, 2016)

smokingrookie said:


> I haven't seen any in WI. Not sure what part of the state you are in but there is a place up around Fargo ND that makes pits. Cajun Cookers or something like that. Never found a website but they advertise on Craigslist quite a bit. Look under the Fargo/Moorhead area. If you are open to used keep an eye out on Craigslist if you are patient something always seems to pop up. Not sure what your price range is or what size you are looking for but saw a Lang 48 deluxe down by Waterloo Iowa not more than a couple days ago. Guy wants new price but would save you the shipping.


----------



## rsedani0209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you. I live about 3 1/2 hours north of Madison. I have done so many google searches I ran out of ways to word "Wisconsin smoker builders". I have looked at the Cajun ones, they look nice. I have also looked at "sling-n-steel" out of I believe Missouri or Kentucky on facebook and they don't look bad either. Plus I'm partial to them doing charity and cancer events. I appreciate your quick response. I think if I were to build one it would be a vertical insulated smoker.


----------



## smokingrookie (Apr 21, 2016)

I would love to build one myself but don't have the shop space and I would have to refresh my welding skills quite a bit.


----------



## rsedani0209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah I haven't welded since high school but my buddy said her would help me.


----------

